# aaaaaah I'm confused! HELP.



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Amaterasu said:


> Well, _fuck_. I am not prepared for this.


That is definitely Si speaking.
This messes with the layout. Changing the layout is hard.
Lets go back to scratch and add more Ne content so we don't have to deal with that...

That questionaire practically scream, INFP with overdeveloped Si.



> I want to be *comfortable and surrounded by the people I love*. I want to be happy and undisturbed.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

hornet said:


> That questionaire practically scream, INFP with overdeveloped Si.


Even taking into consideration what the others on that thread said? (Isn't this statement Te? Looking for external theoretical validation for a personal model of a theory?)
sadjfhsadkhsakdfh


----------



## Yomotsu Risouka (May 11, 2012)

Amaterasu said:


> Even taking into consideration what the others on that thread said? (Isn't this statement Te? Looking for external theoretical validation for a personal model of a theory?)
> sadjfhsadkhsakdfh


A little, but mostly Si (comparing current beliefs to past ones), and your speculation on whether it's Te is Ne.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

I think I'm going to cry. I probably won't, but I'm not going to get over this for a long while. 
I still don't get it. I probably won't, ever.
Maybe I don't _want_ to. I don't want to feel incompetent. This makes me feel incompetent.
I do not like this. I refuse to believe I'm all dreams and no action.


----------



## Loveternity (Aug 3, 2011)

Amaterasu said:


> I refuse to believe I'm all dreams and no action.


Good grief, not all INFPs are like that. D: Please, stop giving so much weight on stereotype-infected descriptions.

I agree with @Yomotsu Risouka and @hornet. Unhealthy (level 8?) type 6w5, INFP.

Edit: @Amaterasu, almost forgot; if you want a tritype, I'd go with 6w5 - 1w9 - 3w2. The wings are mostly guesses, but I believe you're a type 6 core with double competency fixes (1 and 3).


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Amaterasu said:


> Even taking into consideration what the others on that thread said? (Isn't this statement Te? Looking for external theoretical validation for a personal model of a theory?)
> sadjfhsadkhsakdfh


The typetest fanboys?
If you belive a php-script with a mathematical equation can type you, why are you here asking...

Other than that they didn't contribute anything of value as far as typing you.
And what value that was.... XD



Amaterasu said:


> I think I'm going to cry. I probably won't, but I'm not going to get over this for a long while.
> I still don't get it. I probably won't, ever.
> Maybe I don't _want_ to. I don't want to feel incompetent. This makes me feel incompetent.
> I do not like this. I refuse to believe I'm all dreams and no action.


Well I have no idea how it is to have to deal with changes when you have a Si map of the world.
However I think you should accept it in your own way that you are not INTJ.
You are an INFP who needs to work on getting in touch with your Ne again.

I think you have made the too much out of having inferior Te meaning incompetence.
You have much to gain from looking at the bright side and let go of the cold ways of the INTJ. 
Embrace your natural strenghts instead.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Overflow said:


> Good grief, not all INFPs are like that. D: Please, stop giving so much weight on stereotype-infected descriptions.
> 
> I agree with @_Yomotsu Risouka_ and @_hornet_. Unhealthy (level 8?) type 6w5, INFP.


Stereotypes have different impacts on different people. That one stereotype is actually extremely damaging to me. It is the one thing that makes me feel like shit. It's the one thing people have accused me of, that has hit me so hard, that has made me feel like my life is worthless. I cannot let myself fall to that level. I cannot find myself guilty of incompetence.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Hmmmm. INFP or INTP after reading the first questionnaire. I don't know, it's hard to tell and I'm very reluctant to instantaneously stamp you as an INFP. Your judging functions seem to lack consistency needed to make a proper assessment, but I can see some Si going on there and I think you're an Ne user. Congratulations, you're a Class-A enigma.


----------



## Yomotsu Risouka (May 11, 2012)

Amaterasu said:


> Stereotypes have different impacts on different people. That one stereotype is actually extremely damaging to me. It is the one thing that makes me feel like shit. It's the one thing people have accused me of, that has hit me so hard, that has made me feel like my life is worthless. I cannot let myself fall to that level. I cannot find myself guilty of incompetence.


My inferior Te alarms are sounding! Man the cannons!

This is a big one, men! If we don't stop them before they hit the gates, this fortress is done for!

Really, though.

And yeah, I agree greatly with @hornet's post below.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Amaterasu said:


> Stereotypes have different impacts on different people. That one stereotype is actually extremely damaging to me. It is the one thing that makes me feel like shit. It's the one thing people have accused me of, that has hit me so hard, that has made me feel like my life is worthless. I cannot let myself fall to that level. I cannot find myself guilty of incompetence.


Actually, acting like a type you are not and clinging to an imbalance is what makes you incompetent.
If you accepted who you are and stood up for your own values you would automatically become competent.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Overflow said:


> I agree with @_Yomotsu Risouka_ and @_hornet_. Unhealthy (level 8?) type 6w5, INFP.
> 
> Edit: @_Amaterasu_, almost forgot; if you want a tritype, I'd go with 6w5 - 1w9 - 3w2. The wings are mostly guesses, but I believe you're a type 6 core with double competency fixes (1 and 3).


I'm level 5.

My tritype is 6w5 - 1w2 - 4w5.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

FacelessBeauty said:


> Congratulations, you're a Class-A enigma.


Yes, I know.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

hornet said:


> Actually, acting like a type you are not and clinging to an imbalance is what makes you incompetent.
> If you accepted who you are and stood up for your own values you would automatically become competent.


So you say. Being an INTJ makes me feel competent, though.

Thank you for your input.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Amaterasu said:


> So you say. This makes me feel competent, though.
> 
> Thank you for your input.


You are welcome! 
Hope you find your way! 

For the record I also believed I was an INTJ in the beginning! 
You can probably find me deep in the INTJ subforum... XD


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

So this indirectly means that I have to accept that there are types better than mine.
How very stupid. I'd sooner die.


----------



## Yomotsu Risouka (May 11, 2012)

Amaterasu said:


> So this indirectly means that I have to accept that there are types better than mine.
> How very stupid. I'd sooner die.


Yes. There are better types. Like ENFP! Bwahahaha!

INTJ is for lamers, though. Pssh, what fuddy-duddies, always focused on accomplishing things and never _enjoying_ life. What's the point of life if you can't even create your own meaning and values?

(But really, all types are cool in their own ways, and you shouldn't underestimate the loveliness of your dominant Fi--demonstrated in that beautiful picture description of yours, no less. There's a reason most of my closest friends are INFPs. I really love you guys. :3)


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Yomotsu Risouka said:


> Yes. There are better types. Like ENFP! Bwahahaha!
> 
> INTJ is for lamers, though. Pssh, what fuddy-duddies, always focused on accomplishing things and never _enjoying_ life. What's the point of life if you can't even create your own meaning and values?
> 
> (But really, all types are cool in their own ways, and you shouldn't underestimate the loveliness of your dominant Fi--demonstrated in that beautiful picture description of yours, no less. There's a reason most of my closest friends are INFPs. I really love you guys. :3)


*insert death glare*
Accomplishment is my way of enjoying things. There's nothing wrong with having ambition. :dry:


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Yomotsu Risouka said:


> Yes. There are better types. Like ENFP! Bwahahaha!
> 
> INTJ is for lamers, though. Pssh, what fuddy-duddies, always focused on accomplishing things and never _enjoying_ life. What's the point of life if you can't even create your own meaning and values?


I think they have a lovely attitude. They could succeed at anything if they tried.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

So basically ambition, rationality, ego and self-importance means shit as long as I describe pictures beautifully. Well, well.


----------



## Yomotsu Risouka (May 11, 2012)

Amaterasu said:


> I think they have a lovely attitude. They could succeed at anything if they tried.


So can you. You're always motivated when you find something you _really_ like, aren't you?

Accomplishment for accomplishment's sake doesn't satisfy you, and seeing you force yourself to make an empty effort isn't going to make anyone else happy, either. In the end, everyone is meant to do what comes naturally to _them_, and it's clear that there are interests which come naturally to _you_. If you focus on those, everything else will fall into place.

You have your own part to play in this world! There's no need to try playing someone else's.



Amaterasu said:


> So basically ambition, rationality, ego and self-importance means shit as long as I describe pictures beautifully. Well, well.


What would the world be without beauty? I'm sure you've seen the INTJs around here have an appreciation for the arts and entertainment, too.

Would you prefer that humanity was replaced with robots, living only to accomplish a goal, with no way to enjoy the fruits of their labors? That's not a world anyone would want, but it's the kind of thing you're suggesting.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Yomotsu Risouka said:


> So can you. You're always motivated when you find something you _really_ like, aren't you?
> 
> Accomplishment for accomplishment's sake doesn't satisfy you, and seeing you force yourself to make an empty effort isn't going to make anyone else happy, either. In the end, everyone is meant to do what comes naturally to _them_, and it's clear that there are interests which come naturally to _you_. If you focus on those, everything else will fall into place.
> 
> You have your own part to play in this world! There's no need to try playing someone else's.


This means all I'm cut out for is just sitting under the stars and dreaming while the INTJs, of whom I'm apparently no longer a part, go around transforming their ideas into reality. How lovely! This _obviously_ feels like all I've been meant to do all along.


----------



## Yomotsu Risouka (May 11, 2012)

Amaterasu said:


> This means all I'm cut out for is just sitting under the stars and dreaming while the INTJs, of whom I'm apparently no longer a part, go around transforming their ideas into reality. How lovely! This _obviously_ feels like all I've been meant to do all along.


INTJs don't usually _have_ ideas, though.

NJs have great and important talents, but they're best at implementing the ideas of others, building optimized systems, and recognizing significant trends. Imagining new ideas, revolutionizing systems, and establishing new trends... Those are valuable talents, too, and they're the talents of NPs.

It takes all types.

(Also, I think you missed part of my earlier post. I edited it in a little later.)


----------



## Perhaps (Aug 20, 2011)

Being an INFP does not mean you can't have ambition or be rational. A close friend of mine is an INFP and she's absolutely brilliant. Easily one of the most level-headed people I know (unless she gets stressed, but really, most of us don't perform well under stress beyond our individual thresholds) and she expects a lot from herself academically. She excels in absolutely everything she sets out to do, because she puts in the necessary effort to perform well. 

Why are you clinging to this negative stereotype about INFPs? Furthermore, why does the INTJ label mean so much to you?


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Yomotsu Risouka said:


> So can you. You're always motivated when you find something you _really_ like, aren't you?
> 
> Accomplishment for accomplishment's sake doesn't satisfy you, and seeing you force yourself to make an empty effort isn't going to make anyone else happy, either. In the end, everyone is meant to do what comes naturally to _them_, and it's clear that there are interests which come naturally to _you_. If you focus on those, everything else will fall into place.
> 
> ...


I'm not interested in helping other people find beauty. All the major INFPs are authors, artists or actors. I'd rather be a scientist, thank you very much.

INTJs enjoy the fruits of their labors too. That's where their ego comes from. Because the fruits are so _sweet._


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Yomotsu Risouka said:


> INTJs don't usually _have_ ideas, though.
> 
> NJs have great and important talents, but they're best at implementing the ideas of others, building optimized systems, and recognizing significant trends. Imagining new ideas, revolutionizing systems, and establishing new trends... Those are valuable talents, too, and they're the talents of NPs.
> 
> ...


All I need is the credit. If they implement the ideas, they get the credit. They get the satisfaction. What do I get? To see them succeed. As if I want that!


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Action Potential said:


> Being an INFP does not mean you can't have ambition or be rational. A close friend of mine is an INFP and she's absolutely brilliant. Easily one of the most level-headed people I know (unless she gets stressed, but really, most of us don't perform well under stress beyond our individual thresholds) and she expects a lot from herself academically. She excels in absolutely everything she sets out to do, because she puts in the necessary effort to perform well.
> 
> Why are you clinging to this negative stereotype about INFPs? Furthermore, why does the INTJ label mean so much to you?


The INTJ label convinces I'm not just a piece of shit who is all talk. It convinces me that I'm worth something.
And I don't think I'm worth nothing. I'm not here to just _dream_ about succeeding.

Do you also say I'm an INFP?


----------



## Perhaps (Aug 20, 2011)

Amaterasu said:


> The INTJ label convinces I'm not just a piece of shit who is all talk. It convinces me that I'm worth something.
> And I don't think I'm worth nothing. I'm not here to just _dream_ about succeeding.


Then stop whining and succeed. Honestly, if _this_ is enough to take the wind out of your sails, then I'd question how much you wanted success in the first place. Why would being an INFP be such a hindrance? You're still you. Nothing has changed except some letters which hardly anyone even cares about beyond the internet. 

And it's obvious that you think you're pretty worthless. You've basically told us all as much. That's an issue for you to work through on your own, though, and it has nothing to do with type.

ETA: As for your type, I agree with the assessments made so far. You've struck me from day one as something other than INTJ. But, to be honest, it wasn't my place to say. I'm only commenting now because you made a type me thread.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Action Potential said:


> Then stop whining and succeed. Honestly, if _this_ is enough to take the wind out of your sails, then I'd question how much you wanted success in the first place. Why would being an INFP be such a hindrance? You're still you. Nothing has changed except some letters which hardly anyone even cares about beyond the internet.
> 
> And it's obvious that you think you're pretty worthless. You've basically told us all as much. That's an issue for you to work through on your own, though, and it has nothing to do with type.


It depends on how people take stumbling blocks. I want success, but I'm not blinded by that objective so much that I can't see what hinders me. Obviously, being an INFP is a bigger hindrance.
I wouldn't have been so demeaning towards myself if I hadn't known this lovely new revelation.

Your input is much appreciated.


----------



## Perhaps (Aug 20, 2011)

Amaterasu said:


> It depends on how people take stumbling blocks. I want success, but I'm not blinded by that objective so much that I can't see what hinders me. Obviously, being an INFP is a bigger hindrance.
> I wouldn't have been so demeaning towards myself if I hadn't known this lovely new revelation.
> 
> Your input is much appreciated.


But how is it a hindrance? There are... a lot of successful INFPs.


----------



## hela (Feb 12, 2012)

Action Potential said:


> But how is it a hindrance? There are... a lot of successful INFPs.


This is what I want to know. Aside from the INFP sub-forum sucking balls, what is the issue here.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

hela said:


> This is what I want to know. Aside from the INFP sub-forum sucking balls, what is the issue here.


It sucks not having a thinking function in my top two line up. I'm predominantly a thinker all along, always relying on Te; it makes me feel better with regards to my schedule and my work.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Action Potential said:


> But how is it a hindrance? There are... a lot of successful INFPs.


Why did you pause on that statement?


----------



## hela (Feb 12, 2012)

Amaterasu said:


> It sucks not having a thinking function in my top two line up. I'm predominantly a thinker all along, always relying on Te; *it makes me feel better with regards to my schedule and my work.*


Just be who you want to be.


----------



## Perhaps (Aug 20, 2011)

Amaterasu said:


> Why did you pause on that statement?


Because I can think of a lot more successful individuals typed INFP than who are realistically typed INTJ.

And you didn't answer the question.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Action Potential said:


> Because I can think of a lot more successful individuals typed INFP than who are realistically typed INTJ.
> 
> And you didn't answer the question.


I answered it above. hela asked the same thing.
Successful in what field?


----------



## Perhaps (Aug 20, 2011)

Amaterasu said:


> I answered it above. hela asked the same thing.
> Successful in what field?


By that logic, it seems like INTJs would become utterly useless once their Fi starts to develop more. Everything I've read, seen, and experienced suggests the opposite.

The ones I've known have been pretty spread out. I had one that was a pretty bitchin' professor though. He taught five different classes; three anthropology, two sociology.


----------



## luemb (Dec 21, 2010)

Actually, Fi is a rational function, whereas Ni is not. So you are more rational than you thought you were.

EDIT: Actually, there is an INFP engineer at my work, and his INTJ coworker always goes to him for advice. The INFP is very intelligent and rational and fair and knows how to handle things and make decisions and incorporate many aspects of a problem that sometimes leaves an INTJ confused.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

@Yomotsu Risouka, @hornet, @Isis, @mimesis, @Action Potential, @FacelessBeauty, @listentothemountains, @Overflow, and everyone else who answered...thank you. I'm grateful for all your inputs. Please forgive me for that emotional outburst; I find it detestable myself and I probably shouldn't have reacted so explosively.

I did a bit more reading, and I think I still can identify as an INTJ in a lot of respects; I can identify as an INFP in others - and I'm comfortable keeping it that way. I think the problem of two types arises because I don't think I'm completely stable right now, so I might be masquerading as some other type. I suppose it will take some time to figure out whether I'm an INTJ, INFP, or another type entirely, but when I do, I think I will be able to accept that fully.

I'm actually surprised how patient you guys are; had I been one of you, I would probably not have been able to tolerate my own ramblings. I hope we can put that aside.

Once again, thank you for your help!


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Amaterasu said:


> It sucks not having a thinking function in my top two line up. I'm predominantly a thinker all along, always relying on Te; it makes me feel better with regards to my schedule and my work.


Since you called me back I will comment on this.

The identifying with Te probably comes from being stuck in your inferior.
If you want to study up I suggest you look at this book!

Amazon.com: Was That Really Me?: How Everyday Stress Brings Out Our Hidden Personality (9780891061700): Naomi L. Quenk: Books


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

You sound just like me... our questionnaire answers were almost the same. INFP.

Don't worry about not being able to accept you're not the type you wanted, though. I was like that for months. I was so hell-bent on being ISFP that I almost created a whole false persona. I think I had a momentary case of special snowflake syndrome and decided I didn't want to be a part of the most common type on the forum.

Well, I think it's a much more uncomfortable experience pretending to be a type you're not. It's like lying to yourself, and every time you read something typology-related you have to twist the words so you can continue convincing yourself you're the type you want to be. It's no fun in the long run.

Also, your Enneagram is type 6, in the head centre - predominantly focused on thoughts rather than feelings. Maybe that's why you feel like a thinker rather than a feeler? I'm certainly not as emotionally focused as many INFPs on here, and my Enneagram is also in the head centre.


----------

